# Audioaufnahme leider sehr "dünn"



## Consti (2. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich habe vor kurzem ein "Konzert" mit meinem kleinen Mp3-Player aufgenommen. Die Qualität ist dadurch leider / natürlich nicht so gut. Die Aufnahme habe ich gerade geschnitten.

Einen Track könnt ihr euch hier anhören:
http://www.mdmw.de/2_ch/files/02.wav

Meine Frage wäre nun, ob ich eine Chance habe, die ganze Datei etwas "zuverbessern" - damit das ganze etwas voller klingt.

Habe schon mit Goldwave ein bisschen mit Filtern gearbeitet, aber konnte kein gutes Ergebnis erzielen!

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte!
Dankeschön im Vorraus!

Consti


----------



## NTDY (3. Dezember 2008)

Erst einmal: Schöne Musik. Was ist das? Wie heißt der Titel?
Also ich habe gerade ein Test gemacht und habe in 2 Limiterstufen die Laustärken erhöht, aber so, damit keine Clippings entstehen.

Der erste Limiter hat den Input um 6 dB erhöht, den Ausgang aber bei 0 dB gelassen. Somit habe ich alle Signale erst einmal leicht erhöht, ohne ein zu großes Rauschen zu erzeugen. 

In Schritt 2 habe ich einen zweiten Limiter geschaltet, der neben einem Limiter auch ein Gate ist. Um da die Einstellungen müsstest Du eher die Software dazu haben. Es läuft letztendlich aber so, dass Du dir verschiedene Frequenzbereiche suchst und nach und nach sie um einige dB anhebst. Meine Aufnahme ist nun deutlich lauter, besitzt aber auch mehr Rauschen.

Ergebnis kann ich Dir zuschicken.


----------



## Consti (3. Dezember 2008)

Na das ist ja shcon mal ein toller Hinweis.
Wie das Lied genau heisst weiss ich nicht, ich habe es einfach mal von dem Text abgeleitet und es "Manchmal fang ich mir dir ein Stück Leben ein". Ist halt mehr oder weniger geistlich - da findet man im Internet kaum was (leider).

Wäre nett, wenn du mir mal deine Version zuschicken könntest bzw. Hochladen!
Mailadresse wäre: c_huesker@web.de!

Vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Abend!


----------

